# honda 160 compacter "wacker"



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

i found one at the junkyard from a local construction company who's machanic said was junk. turned out the gas tank was dented and froze the linkage so we moved the tank up with washers and now it runs. the carb needed to be cleaned as well. we took the machine only because it was a honda and we needed a coil for another honda. i have no experience with this machine at all and have no idea what it is worth. ill see if i can get a pic. we think it is a 90-95 or newer, but serial numbers were scratched by skid steer that loaded it into the truck. The machine runs well and a dealer said they start at $1700 or so and to rent it was $75-84 a day. some paint has been scratched off but it doesnt seem to have that many hours or abuse on it. What is something like this worth??


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't know about that particular model, but jumping jack style tampers run from $1600 to $2500 or there abouts. Plate tampers (walk behinds) are $1800 and up depending on size. Sounds like you made a lucky find.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

around $7,000 for a wacker plate with 6,999 ibs of compaction


----------

